# Hymer body repair



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 

My Hymer received slight body damage whilst being serviced. The garage are footing the bill but I need to identify the colour code. If anyone can help its a 680 B starline 1998 in white. I know I can contact Hymer in Germany but thought I would ask as a long shot. 

Cooder.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi cooder
Try Peter Hambilton at the following link

http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer Body Repair*

Tip off I got - all Hymers of that vintage are painted with Fiat "Bianco" paint - try your local Fiat dealer for a paint number. It worked for my Starline 640. Reason being that Hymer then only needed to buy one paint rather than Peugeot/Mercedes/Fiat/Ford etc.

Smick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

There are at least 10 different shade variations of Fiat bianco, you need to take a sample (petrol cap or similar) to an automotive paint factor and get them to match a sample. Not a problem, they do it all the time.


----------



## 95119 (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer Repair*

Thanks to you both for the help.

cooder


----------

